# SonicWall File Help



## pwrmad (May 21, 2009)

Hi
I purchased a used SonicWall Pro 230 and need the OS file or what I beleive to be the "SIG" file to upload to it. When I connect it the firewall it asks for me to browse to the file for upload but I do not have the support disk. I am registered at MySonicWall with several firewalls but not a Pro 230 so I can not get the file there. I also can not register it until I get it running so I am stuck. Please tell me where else I can find this file so I can install it.

Thanks
Randy


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Call Sonicwall support and explain the situation.


----------

